
Show HN: Mini-cluster of RPI3 - nergal
http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/13821-rpi3-cluster-2
======
brudgers
Recent Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11578184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11578184)

~~~
nergal
Actually no. This is a new build with mostly the same components. But
completely new case.

~~~
brudgers
Submissions due to new features and upgrades are generally discouraged in the
guidelines.

~~~
nergal
Sure, but it is a completely new chassi for the cluster. Which is basically
what the post is all about. Hence, I thought it would be fun to show it.

